

The Complete iOS Developer's Style Guide - tharris0101
http://loneyeti.com/posts/24-the-complete-ios-developer-s-style-guide

======
cl87
why is opening brace in new line bad?

~~~
tharris0101
This is one of those community consensus things. Most of the style guides and
Apple's own examples usually include the opening brace on the same line as the
conditional or method.

The real 50/50 proposition is having else on a new line. Some people love that
and some hate it. It was hard for me to know what the consensus is, so I
picked one way and if it turns out to not be what the majority find correct,
others can correct it.

~~~
cl87
Right, because is a community consensus thing, you wouldn't mark that
convention as 'bad'. You could write that the same line curly brace opening is
'preferred'.

